
Puzzle: Can you find the word in the grid? - erehweb
https://erehweb.wordpress.com/2016/01/09/can-you-find-the-word-in-the-grid/
======
DrScump
Lame clickbait for Amazon Associates, Google Analytics, Gravalar, and
Skimlinks.

------
dzdt
A hint : if you are struggling to find the word, it is because you have
assumed the rules are different than they really are.

------
erehweb
Please rot13 any spoilers.

